# hey goooogle, wherez my 4.2!?!?



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm running the 4.2 apps and im finding that their awesomeness makes me jones even harder for the complete update.
aside from the new features, these 4.2 apps are faster and more fluid. im thinking google is taking project butter to the next level. butter is more than just frames per second; it's a discerning use of animations and speed of those animations.

case in point, selecting a pic from the gallery grid view. also, opening alarms from clock widget. both of these transitions are much more pleasing to the eye.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Kinda hard to get a build that isn't available in AOSP or via any devices publicly yet.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Sandwich, hammer, shirt. Golf ball. Car and table.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Sandwich, hammer, shirt. Golf ball. Car and table.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


the question is, tho, when is google gonna release their new golf balls to us? i like their new balls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

kochoid said:


> the question is, tho, when is google gonna release their new golf balls to us? i like their new balls.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol you like balls.. But seriously. When has google ever given a date on which source code will be released? As far as i know everything known now about a release date is speculation, and normally it will just randomly show up one day. So just sit back and enjoy your early 4.2 apps ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

From my understanding, the code isn't released into the AOSP until after a few days if I'm not mistaken after the Nexus flagship device is released. As the Nexus 4 hasn't been officially released quite yet, we still have a week or so, maybe a bit more before 4.2 hits AOSP. Don't worry, it ain't long from now before we can rock the new features of 4.2.


----------



## vince7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Seriously I can't wait for the new Google powered mop. That Thing cleans so hard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

New Nexus devices come out on the 13th. I havent looked into it much, but I would guess new 4.2 source will be available anytime on the 12th - 16th. So sometime next business week


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

it'd b cool if Google gave props to existing nexus owners by releasing new source prior to new device launch....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I can understand the Google AOSP team holding off on releasing the code into the AOSP until after a flagship device launches. I mean, what good is a flagship device if the code is released before then? Doesn't make much sense when you think about it.


----------

